# Bond swamp help



## Tony peters (Dec 16, 2019)

I’m new to site and hope I’m not breaking any rules 

I was drawn on a quota hunt at bond swamp and was hoping I could get some tips as to where to set up

I think we are not supposed to ask that question on non quota hunts and public hunts but since it is quota only it would not be giving away anyone’s honey hole

If that question is not allowed I would still appreciate any tips that are allowed 

I’m not new to waterfowling

I’m 63 years old and have been waterfowling for 43 years

I’m currently retired and hunt 50-60 days a season 

I know how to get to bond swamp by road and where the stone creek boat ramp is

I have a canoe and a kayak and a logtail mud boat which are allowed if the river is at flood stage like it is today 

I plan to scout —Just not sure which way to go after I launch or if I should paddle in a mile or so then get out and walk to old sloughs potholes or pocket lakes

Any allowable advice would be greatly appreciated 

Thanks in advance


----------



## kevbo3333 (Dec 16, 2019)

The river never got to 18’ (on Macon gauge which is what the rules go by) at 18’ it is considered flood stage and that’s when a gas powered boat is allowed. I would recommend getting a trolling motor in your canoe and put around and scout. With the amount of rain that we just got you are liable to find a freshly flooded low spot full of mostly wood ducks. That place is loaded with hogs so when you go to scout I would bring an “approved” fire arm.


----------



## delacroix (Dec 16, 2019)

Bond Swamp popo are proactive. Make sure you have your documents in order.


----------



## Tony peters (Dec 17, 2019)

kevbo3333 said:


> The river never got to 18’ (on Macon gauge which is what the rules go by) at 18’ it is considered flood stage and that’s when a gas powered boat is allowed. I would recommend getting a trolling motor in your canoe and put around and scout. With the amount of rain that we just got you are liable to find a freshly flooded low spot full of mostly wood ducks. That place is loaded with hogs so when you go to scout I would bring an “approved” fire arm.


----------



## Tony peters (Dec 17, 2019)

All good info —thanks 

Is there anyone out there that has hunted the place before or knows someone who has

wondering if it is best to sit in one location and watch a decoy spread all morning or should I hunt a decoy spread for an hour or two then paddle around in the canoe the rest of the morning trying to jump shoot birds hoping they flush in range

From google earth the entire swamp appears to be bisected by stone creek— the hunting spots appear to be narrow creek Channels  and small openings in the forest canopy, so I’m not bringing many decoys— 8-10 wood ducks and 4-5 mallards and a gadwall or two

I was hoping someone could tell me if they ever kill any ringneck or other small water divers

Thanks


----------



## 27metalman (Dec 24, 2019)

With all the rain we've had lately, that refuge can prove to be challenging.  Not by river flooding, but just the way the water flows thru that swamp.  Scouting will certainly pay off.  When I was younger and before it was refuge, we walked the banks... never took a boat.  A lot of that I think changed with the great flood of 95'.  A canoe or small boat might be best.  Bring your walking shoes... if I was hunting there, it's about a mile walk to the creek.    Woodys, Gads, Mallards, and maybe... just maybe Black ducks.  Never killed a diver in that swamp.


----------



## Tony peters (Dec 31, 2019)

27metalman said:


> With all the rain we've had lately, that refuge can prove to be challenging.  Not by river flooding, but just the way the water flows thru that swamp.  Scouting will certainly pay off.  When I was younger and before it was refuge, we walked the banks... never took a boat.  A lot of that I think changed with the great flood of 95'.  A canoe or small boat might be best.  Bring your walking shoes... if I was hunting there, it's about a mile walk to the creek.    Woodys, Gads, Mallards, and maybe... just maybe Black ducks.  Never killed a diver in that swamp.


We had a good 2 day hunt
Killed wood ducks and green wing teal


----------



## GTHunter (Jan 7, 2020)

Tony peters said:


> We had a good 2 day hunt
> Killed wood ducks and green wing teal



Which strategy did you end up going with?


----------



## Tony peters (Jan 7, 2020)

Used a canoe 
Hunted the main part of the creek on Friday 
Hunted backwater off the creek on Saturday 
Water level changes the terrain drastically and water level changes rapidly


----------



## magellan (Jan 8, 2020)

Sounds like a good hunt Tony.  Congratulations.


----------

